# People who own white horses...



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone...

I need your help... I have a white paint horse. Show season has already started. I need some help on how to keep my horse clean for the upcoming shows.

My horse is all white. He has a brown head. Black tail. White mane thats turning yellow..  

Ive never owned a white horse before. I did own a flea bitten grey horse though. I remember using blueing shampoo for him. Thats all i remember.

My horse is the only white pain horse at the barn. There are 3 palominos. 1 cream color pony. 1 dapple grey horse. The other horses are bay,black,and chestnut.

Thanks.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

NyHorseGal said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I need your help... I have a white paint horse. Show season has already started. I need some help on how to keep my horse clean for the upcoming shows.
> 
> ...


Quic silver shampoo. Um a flysheet. baby powder. Lots of stores have whitening shampoo.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

BATHS!!!! If you own a white horse like me, plenty of baths. A day before the show you should give your horse a bath with warm water and make sure they stay white. Use maybe a show sheet to keep they're body clean and a slinky to keep their head and neck clean. Also, stable bandages are a good idea because they will keep their legs clean. My horse is a speckled/dapple grey and she LOVES to roll in her own manure and pee. I also use a spray called Ventrolin Green Out. I thought that worked really well. It's really good for spot removing and it's from the company Farnam. You can get it at Greenhawk, which is where I got mine. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for your comments. 
)


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an appaloosa with a lot of white on her. I bathe her before shows, and then after that use cowboy magic stain remover for small stains. It saves me a lot of time and works really well! Whitening shampoo and baby powder work great for white horses that turn yellow. I've never used it but my friend did and her horse was nice and bright after lol.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Another thing that will work well, and it's inexpensive is Dawn Dish soap. 


Yeah, I said it. Dawn.



I had a grey Arab gelding, and he was famously dirty. His tail was white, but I thought it would always have a yellowish cast to it. I used Quicksliver, bluing, anything.

Well, I wanted him sparkling clean, and so I put his tail ends in a bucket filled with dawn dish-soapy water, scrubbed it, washed it with dish soap straight, and then rinsed like the devil. 

That tail was so sparkling white, I was floored. He looked gorgeous. Just make sure you use spray on coat conditioners (I prefer Laser sheen) to condition the tail hairs, and to prevent further staining.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Quicksilver is a life saver for white horses! Just be sure to rinse it out really well or you get a purple horse


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

For touch up's on Show Day. MTG makes some products to make white manes and markings white again


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My friend has a white horse, & she LIVES for that quicksilver stuff! :lol: It really does work well.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with all of the above. We also always have white chalk on hand especially for mares with white legs as they often come in heat at a show and the chalk can do a quick cover up in between classes. 

We have had to use tide with bleach a couple times on really yellow tails. Just be sure to rinse totally and condition after as it is drying


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

Plenty of good advice already on here, but one thing I can say is my white appaloosa gelding lives for the mud and dirt, and he is famous for turning himself into a wannabe palomino!! Anyhow, I find keeping him in a sandy paddock works wonders versus a regular dry lot. The sand brushes off a lot easier and tends not to stain his coat, as for the manure and urine stains the others have already addressed that.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

NyHorseGal said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> )


Your welcome!
The pic just so you didn't think I didn't have experience with white horses.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

NyHorseGal said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I need your help... I have a white paint horse. Show season has already started. I need some help on how to keep my horse clean for the upcoming shows.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh I totally forgot.
I used Silverado spray on a white Grand Prix horse that I was riding and all his stains came out!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Quic silver shampoo. Um a flysheet. baby powder. Lots of stores have whitening shampoo.


This is what I do that works every time. Fill up a squirt bottle with water, and add a few drops of quick silver shampoo. It's amazing -- all you do it spray some on and wipe away the stain with a towel or rag. You don't need to wash it off because it's already really watered down. It works like magic and is great when you need remove a stubborn stain quickly.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

for quick spot treatments and what not, cowboy magic works like a charm


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> for quick spot treatments and what not, cowboy magic works like a charm


I can't use cowboy magic it gives me an asthma attack. :-(


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Equuestriaan said:


> This is what I do that works every time. Fill up a squirt bottle with water, and add a few drops of quick silver shampoo. It's amazing -- all you do it spray some on and wipe away the stain with a towel or rag. You don't need to wash it off because it's already really watered down. It works like magic and is great when you need remove a stubborn stain quickly.


How do you is the concentrated kind? Cuz I just have a small bottle thats premixed.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

cowboy magic also has a really good spray that you can use on show day after they've decided to sleep on a pile of poop and have a nasty yellow spot. spray it on and use a rag. Also the spray paint (for horses) is a helper but you have to use pepe to make it shine.

I like the purple shampoo and the cowboy magic. Cowboy magic also has this small bottle of yellow out I think it's called that helps get that tail back to white. But like everyone said... lots of baths and a fly sheet works best.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

don't use bleach... (sorry for the double post)... someone told me to mix clorox in water and soak the tail in a bucket... doesn't works - brings out the yellow.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> don't use bleach... (sorry for the double post)... someone told me to mix clorox in water and soak the tail in a bucket... doesn't works - brings out the yellow.



This is correct.


I am a hairdresser, so any time you bleach hair, even hair with no color pigment, it will turn yellow.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a paint mare... vinegar in a spray bottle works good for a quick fix and grass and manure stains.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

My horse is white AND LOVES TO GET DIRTY. I use Show Sheen on his mane and tail and Mane n Tail shampoo for his body also for his body once in a while ill add avacado oil to the shampoo and it gives his coat a nice shine after i rinse him.


----------



## ZackLover1 (May 9, 2009)

try using a half and half mix of vinegar and hot water a scrub and soak away then use that cowboy magic yellow spot remover, NOT green spot remover, yellow spot...also White'n'Bright shampoo works best for my whites on my paints...but like everyone said DON'T leave it in too long or you will be showing a purple horse, it happened to a friend of mine when i was young and it was hilarious at the time but she couldn't show that weekend :-(
If you have last minute stubborn stains that you can't get out before showtime then babypowder is my savior...and cornstarch can be even better cuz it sticks better if it's really bad


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

ZackLover1 said:


> also White'n'Bright shampoo works best for my whites on my paints...but like everyone said DON'T leave it in too long or you will be showing a purple horse, it happened to a friend of mine when i was young and it was hilarious at the time but she couldn't show that weekend :-(


that stinks that she couldn't show. I had a friend whose horse got sprayed by a skunk. well you know how they say tomato juice takes the smell away well........................................ she washed her horse with the tomato juice(she bought those HUGE camp sized cans) and the funny part is he was a leopard app. So he looked pink with black spots for about a week. :lol: (sorry about it being off topic. just thought it was funny)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:wink: That's why you don't buy a white horse :lol:


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

i use the quicksilver. and for any touch ups i use baby powder.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

Bathe the horse the day before the show with regular shampoo...I would suggest Dawn's Dish Soap, especially for cleaning sheaths/udders. I use Martha's Blueing for manes and tails and white markings (but not on the face). Make sure you wash it out quickly, or you could end up with a blue/green pony. When you're finished, scrape all the water away and spray everywhere with ShowSheen unless your saddle is prone to slipping, then leave the saddle area out. Brush it into the wet coat and then let the horse dry completely. You'll have to hand walk or graze them so they don't get anything on the coat until it's dry. Put a sheet on if you can but if you can't, the show sheen makes any dirt super easy to brush out the next day. 

Mix up a bottle of Wisk and water for stain removal at the show and take along the blueing. It could come in handy. xD Good luck!


----------

